# Daffodil Festival | Nantucket | Blog Post



## D-B-J (May 25, 2015)

Hey all! Finally got around to putting together my Nantucket Daffodil Festival photos, so click the link below to see the whole post! I'd love critique on the format, writing, etc.  How does it read? Nicely? Cleanly?

Daffodil Festival Nantucket 4-25-15 Red Skies Photography

For those who hate links, below are a few of my favorites (but really, you need to see the whole set).




_RSP1101 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP1112 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP1233 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP1410-Edit by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP1180-Edit by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2015)

Wonderful!  

Thank you!


----------



## D-B-J (May 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> Thank you!



Glad you liked them! [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (May 27, 2015)

[emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake, incredible photos! Love them all. What a day to remember for you and your parents.
I don't usually venture into this forum, hence my delay. 
If you get near the Canal, I can save you $14 parking fee..


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 18, 2015)

Great set!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 18, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Jake, incredible photos! Love them all. What a day to remember for you and your parents.
> I don't usually venture into this forum, hence my delay.
> If you get near the Canal, I can save you $14 parking fee..



Thanks Nancy!! [emoji3] which canal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 18, 2015)

Cape Cod Canal. Am doing volunteer/ summer gig here for Army Corps of Engineers (COE).


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 19, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Cape Cod Canal. Am doing volunteer/ summer gig here for Army Corps of Engineers (COE).



Oh cool! I hope to make it out there once more this summer [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

